
RFC 7511 – Scenic Routing for IPv6 - sydney6
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7511
======
detaro
It's been a few months, any implementations yet?

~~~
edwhitesell
I'm sure someone will get on it soon...right after they finish implementing
RFC 6214 (:

